# Altuvei Or Compressus



## dl88dl

Can some please identify this P, ty


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

S.Compressus from me.


----------



## Guest

It's hard to say thought the lining of the small spots is making me lean towards S. compressus


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

X2 ^

Comp. For me


----------



## dl88dl

piranha-freak101 said:


> X2 ^
> 
> Comp. For me


X3 for me too but the seller has it list as Altuvei. If it is a Compressus then I will pass. Thanks for the fast replies.


----------



## ArttyFish

It is a compressus. I have an Altuvei and it sure doesn't look like that one...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

dl88dl said:


> X2 ^
> 
> Comp. For me


X3 for me too but the seller has it list as Altuvei. If it is a Compressus then I will pass. Thanks for the fast replies.
[/quote]

that comp is GORGEOUS!









I'll take it


----------



## dl88dl

ArttyFish said:


> It is a compressus. I have an Altuvei and it sure doesn't look like that one...


So if that P is a comp then how much should I paid for it. BTW, it is just under 7". Ty


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I think 100$ would be a fair price. I probably wouldn't do more personally but I am close to the GTA so I can get a ton of p's while if you have limited p's around you you may want to pay more as it may be hard for you to find another. Around me a fish that size would probably retail at a store for about 125-150$

What is the asking price?


----------



## Guest

Is the guy advertising it as a S. Altuvei?


----------



## dl88dl

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I think 100$ would be a fair price. I probably wouldn't do more personally but I am close to the GTA so I can get a ton of p's while if you have limited p's around you you may want to pay more as it may be hard for you to find another. Around me a fish that size would probably retail at a store for about 125-150$
> 
> What is the asking price?


I am from Whitby and not too far from GTA and I work at Scarborough and there are lots of lfs lol
The price he is asking is $100 firm and listed as a altuvei.

BTW, if it is a very nice fish I will travel far for it lol...I was the one who got Alex's piraya in Hamilton


----------



## Smoke

Wow! That's a sweet Piraya man! Is that yours?


----------



## Guest

Very nice Piraya


----------



## dl88dl

Smoke said:


> Very nice Piraya


Thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I would almost say it could be altuvie though I probably wouldn't say for sure unless you had a collection point. Either way for 100$ it is a decent price eitehr way. I would ask him where he got it and if he knows a collection point.


----------



## dl88dl

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I would almost say it could be altuvie though I probably wouldn't say for sure unless you had a collection point. Either way for 100$ it is a decent price eitehr way. I would ask him where he got it and if he knows a collection point.


He said it is from the llanos in Venezuela on Sept 16th 2008 is when he got it.


----------



## Ja'eh

I see spotting below the lateral line....s. compressus.


----------



## Guest

Ja said:


> I see spotting below the lateral line....s. compressus.


Thats another reason I said compressus.


----------



## Ja'eh

^^Sorry to derail but that is the funniest gif I have seen in a while!







^^


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Altuvie can have some spotting below the lateral line though just not much. Usually the spotting below the lateral line is near the rear of the fish. Is s compressus even from venezala (though im not sure how reliable the collection poit woudl be)


----------



## dl88dl

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Altuvie can have some spotting below the lateral line though just not much. Usually the spotting below the lateral line is near the rear of the fish. Is s compressus even from venezala (though im not sure how reliable the collection poit woudl be)


No, Compressus is not from Venezuela but they are found in Rio Madiera.


----------



## dsl001

dl88dl said:


> Can some please identify this P, ty


It looks more like a Compressus, IMHO!


----------



## dsl001

dl88dl said:


> I think 100$ would be a fair price. I probably wouldn't do more personally but I am close to the GTA so I can get a ton of p's while if you have limited p's around you you may want to pay more as it may be hard for you to find another. Around me a fish that size would probably retail at a store for about 125-150$
> 
> What is the asking price?


I am from Whitby and not too far from GTA and I work at Scarborough and there are lots of lfs lol
The price he is asking is $100 firm and listed as a altuvei.

BTW, if it is a very nice fish I will travel far for it lol...I was the one who got Alex's piraya in Hamilton
[/quote]

WOW ... this is one of the nicest Piraya in captivity.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Based on the spotting i'd say S. compressus... if it really got collected at Los llanos (Venezuela) it has to be S. altuvei since there are no compressus in Venezuela... but i guess it's hard to confirm (for real) the collection point...


----------



## dl88dl

WOW ... this is one of the nicest Piraya in captivity.
[/quote]

Thanks


----------

